# Smoked Cuttlefish Over Amaranth & Kale!



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy Saturday Sweet Smokers!

Another super simple albeit wonderful lunch today - smoked cuttlefish over a hot pot of amaranth (my favorite grain) with shallots, kale, tomato, olive oil, and smoked paprika on top!

I usually grill my cuttlefish or pan sear it, and must say that smoked (just 10 minutes) was succulent, soft, and sensational!

OK then, I'm in absolute respectful AWE and delight, with all your far more impressive smoked doings!

There was a photo of someone smoking in a thread, where I swear his rig or apparatus looked like the front engine or car of a damn train! (And I mean his smoker, that is). You folks sure are the professionals! And I'm so impressed and excited to learn!

Meanwhile, enjoy my simple lunch! And make your day delicious!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3166.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 19, 2013


















DSCF3168.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 19, 2013


















DSCF3164.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2013)

Another hit out of the park. Your killin' me! When I have access to great seafood I'm Broke. When I have the funds I am usually in PA...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much JJ!

I have much ocean here, but feel that way with game meats (which I love) and find myself salivating and sticker-shock-shopping, for tomahawk zebra chops, or similar and crazily priced finds! (Window shopping takes place therefore, and for longer intervals than I'd like, until I'm able to go in for my "fill," and then it's wild)!

Anyway, thanks again, and happy Saturday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2013)

Sheesh!!   Another Awesome Plate of Goodness!!!

Never had Cuttlefish, but it sure looks good among the rest of the goodies !!!

Thanks Leah !!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks tons Bear!!!! I find the cuttlefish much softer and less dry than squid/calamari etc., and it's great grilled and even better smoked! So glad you enjoyed this, and happy Saturday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## hagisan (Oct 19, 2013)

Well done!  I love seafood.  Yet another dish to add to the list.

I am going to get some ankimo tomorrow.  I might just smoke a piece after pulling it out of the steamer.

Love the pics and presentation.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Hagisan! Ankimo, as in steamed monkfish liver??? Love the stuff! Lucky you! Enjoy, enjoy, and let me know if you do smoke it and how that goes! Sounds terrific! Many thanks on your nice remarks. Cheers to today!!!!! - Leah


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

Leah....you have done it again.  Made me hungry!!!!

Looks amazing!

Kat


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Kat!!! Yay!!!! Here's to bringing on hunger (and food) for all! This amazing site, with you pros, does that instantly for me indeed!!! Such a great group!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 22, 2013)

That looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Cuttlefish the poor cousin to calamari & octopus here but still popular. Sicilians here often serve it with peas, or as a stew in tomato or grilled .


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Moikel! That preparation sounds lovely too! I eat octopus twice or thrice per week usually, and adore it, though cuttlefish is delightful to me as well! Your Bottarga was sensational to see! (I'm a fan of that fabulous mullet roe too)!

Here's to all that fantastic savory stuff, and here's to a very happy Tuesday! Cheers! - Leah


----------

